# Suspect failure of Hilliard Differential



## Munmi (Nov 14, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Not unless you take the differential apart and maybe fool around with the spring pressure, but that is way beyond the scope of the average consumer.


Resurrecting an old thread.....here is my story....

I have Mod. 926037, Ser 001119. Parts fiche says I have Hilliard Differential. I recently began having crazy amount of slippage when there is ANY resistance to normal forward or reverse engagement. Even the slightest incline on my sidewalk is a no-go. Got the machine into the warm basement and started inspecting for culprits. Drive belt was a little worn so I replaced that and the friction wheel. Got absolutely no improvement so back to the basement.
I had a friend with a bit more experience with the mechanical operations of the Ariens, help diagnose the problem. We removed the bottom cover and lifted the wheels off the floor and observed that everything was turning properly until we put resistance on the tires. We felt that the only possible item that could be failing is the Hilliard Differential. The splines are in good shape and keyways are all good.
Went to a local Ariens dealer and explained our findings, he agreed but said he didn't recall ever replacing this part. I do have a new one ordered so when I got back to the basement, I took apart the suspect diff. Lots of gunk inside that looks like it could prohibit smooth operations. 
I am curious to find any service/rebuild videos, memos or comments that would shed some light on this subject.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Just to make sure you're using the ATC correctly (I have one of those models on a Deluxe 28):

For ATC to work, you have to squeeze the handle. That disengages the drive to the left wheel. Now with the handle squeezed, the left wheel is disengaged and the right wheel will be turning and thus turn the machine to the left. OR in a confined area YOU can turn the machine to the left without engaging the drive to the right wheel. You have keep the handle squeezed until you want to re-engage the left wheel.

Once re-engaged, both wheels are under power, locked and tracking straight.

I normally don't squeeze the handle to turn unless I'm in 1st gear (or 2nd gear max) because the machine will turn too quickly.


----------



## Munmi (Nov 14, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Just to make sure you're using the ATC correctly (I have one of those models on a Deluxe 28):
> 
> For ATC to work, you have to squeeze the handle. That disengages the drive to the left wheel. Now with the handle squeezed, the left wheel is disengaged and the right wheel will be turning and thus turn the machine to the left. OR in a confined area YOU can turn the machine to the left without engaging the drive to the right wheel. You have keep the handle squeezed until you want to re-engage the left wheel.
> 
> ...


I do not have a handle to squeeze other than to engage friction disk and another to engage the blower.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Checking on this shows that your machine has Auto Turn, NOT ATC.


----------



## Munmi (Nov 14, 2014)

I original posted this note in another thread that may not have been correct.

Label on console reads Automatic Steering and Traction Control...Triggerless.

I have Mod. 926037, Ser 001119. Parts fiche says I have Hilliard Differential. I recently began having crazy amount of slippage when there is ANY resistance to normal forward or reverse engagement. Even the slightest incline on my sidewalk is a no-go. Got the machine into the warm basement and started inspecting for culprits. Drive belt was a little worn so I replaced that and the friction wheel. Got absolutely no improvement so back to the basement.
I had a friend with a bit more experience with the mechanical operations of the Ariens, help diagnose the problem. We removed the bottom cover and lifted the wheels off the floor and observed that everything was turning properly until we put resistance on the tires. We felt that the only possible item that could be failing is the Hilliard Differential. The splines are in good shape and keyways are all good.
Went to a local Ariens dealer and explained our findings, he agreed but said he didn't recall ever replacing this part. I do have a new one ordered so when I got back to the basement, I took apart the suspect diff. Lots of gunk inside that looks like it could prohibit smooth operations. 
I am curious to find any service/rebuild videos, memos or comments that would shed some light on this subject.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Munmi



:moved: Merged your posts into one thread.


Would prefer you not resurrect and hijack someone elses thread especially when you started one of your own :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Can you post photos of what you found inside ??
Did you order a complete new unit ??
Did you need to drill out the rivets to get it apart ?? 










Is this any help ?? - - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/72586-differential-repair.html

.


----------



## Munmi (Nov 14, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Munmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize for violating protocol. My mistake.

Ordered a new diff thru local dealer.
Short torx screws held the unit together.
I put a photo on my website.
Various Designs - Scott Mitchell Outdoor Photography


----------



## Munmi (Nov 14, 2014)

Moving ahead to 2020, trying to make preparations for the upcoming winter again. As last winter was fading, I was experiencing the exact same symptoms as I reported above back in 2016. I am really thinking of giving up on this machine if I need to live with a differential that fails ever 3-4 years at $160 at the most inconvenient time.
Looking at the new models, the auto-turn steering system has the same differential. Is this a known weak link?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Munmi said:


> Moving ahead to 2020, trying to make preparations for the upcoming winter again. As last winter was fading, I was experiencing the exact same symptoms as I reported above back in 2016. I am really thinking of giving up on this machine if I need to live with a differential that fails ever 3-4 years at $160 at the most inconvenient time.
> Looking at the new models, the auto-turn steering system has the same differential. Is this a known weak link?


Nope , the autoturn is different than the Hilliard and they work the best on the heavier full frame models. The good news is that I think(haven't checked in many years) you could buy the autoturn diff separate from the kit because it takes the same axle splines as the Hilliard. Ariens also makes a full kit with new Axles for the LE models, which was around $150 last time I checked. If I remember correctly there was a wheel mount discrepancy though (Perhaps another member recalls the details better). The gist I seem to remember though is that if you had the larger tires and wheels it was easier and cheaper to convert.


----------

